# Is it possible to bookmark audio books?



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

I just bought my first audio book from Itunes, is there a way to book mark your place when listening to it on your IPhone?


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

You can't bookmark a place, but in iTunes if you get info on the audio book, under the "options" tab, there is a checkbox to have it remember your playback position.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

thank you . I hope with the IPhone 5 they add the ability to bookmark audiobooks.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I think I also remember hearing about an app that will play your guidebooks outside of iTunes, but I don't know if it can use audiobooks purchased through iTunes. There was an article about one in TUAW.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The actual answer to your question, clive, is that bookmarking is done automatically. IOW, when you return to that audiobook, it remembers where you left off by itself.


----------

